# What did you do with your Vizla Today?



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Just watching football ....In his favorite spot! What a goofball!









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Awwww.....*thought bubble* "How can you not find me totally irresistible, come over and smooch".


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

They are true Velcro dogs! Wanna be where you are all the time!

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While they are not mine. I treat them like mine, while they are with me.







Jasper, and Hunter with today's birds.









Hunter with with feathers stuck to his nose.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

After a crazy work week theres nothing better than hitting the woods with these two. It was a chilly morning (-10C), but there's something about hiking after a fresh snowfall (BONUS the sun was shining!). 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk
View attachment 100202
View attachment 100204
View attachment 100206
View attachment 100208


----------



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

enjoyed a walk where we didn't come back looking like drowned rats.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

We started with our usual off leash run & searching for wild birds today. Then had some dock diving gathering to align on last details ahead of the big trip. Next weekend is the nationals in Orlando, mom taking off on Tuesday with the two red boys for the long road trip (2*16 hours drive). Hoping for lots of fun.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Dallyo said:


> enjoyed a walk where we didn't come back looking like drowned rats.


Picture no worky!

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TriciaM (Nov 9, 2019)

*A day in the woods.*

Lily and Gilbert(siblings) had a blast romping through the high grass and thick woods today. The game of keep away was the game of the day. They are 5 1/2 months now. They get to visit with each other about once a week.


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

A-arons Kodster said:


> Just watching football ....In his favorite spot! What a goofball!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what it is whit the Vizslas enjoying back of the sofas. I will need to dig into my archives to find some amazing goodies on that. Great pic.


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

BTW, to follow the subject: We were chasing squirrels in the local park. Not that there is any success to report. Just your good, old- fashioned exercise to be had. Vizslas are fast, but those god **** squirrels appear to be that much faster. Dog refuses to complain. She is very happy for the opportunity.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Another wonderful day with my Bestest Vizla ! Looking for squirrels....sleeping in his puppy bed still and being a garage doggo!























Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Rafa and me had our permitted exercise close to home


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

gave the wirebrained ones a good spring grooming today


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

...they almost look like smooths now haha!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout turned 7 yesterday! We walked to a nearby park to kick her ball around. She cooled off in the creek and rolled in the grass to dry off.


----------

